# 3D model of Doom level 1



## Helen Back (Mar 8, 2010)

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/search?viewer=17832060369979717397&scoring=m

My latest masterpiece is a 3D model of... erm.... a 3D model. This is the first level of Doom, E1M1 - The Hangar. As always you'll need Sketchup installed to view it but it's just a free download from Google and you're away.

As with my Tomb Of Horrors model this one also comes in two versions, the difference this time being the amount of outer walls that I've made transparent for easy viewing. A nice little fly-through is included either by clicking on the scene tabs or playing the animation by going to View> Animation> Play.

Have fun!


----------

